# First Time Inslin User



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

I have done my research on Slin and I have been using AAS for quite some time. I know Insulin can kill me, fully aware.

Just wanna make sure I have this down right, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT. I am going to do insulin regardless this is what I have layed out so far..

800EQ week
75mg EOD Tren (Lowered dose)
10mg Superdrol
6-10 IU Slin Workout days ONLY.
(Will be throwing test in  a week or so)

So Humuilin-R is 4-6 hours correct? NOW from what Ive read please correct me, THE ONLY TIME you need to eat super clean is when the Insulin is active in your body correct?

So for 6 hourrs(Just to be safe), I have plenty of boneless skinless chicken breasts that Ill boil, brown rice and sweet potatoes..

So right after injection, i was going to slam a cocoa cola and a half, wait 30 mins, eat 1 boiled chicken breast with 1 cup of brown rice No olive oils. My question is how many times should I be eating while the Humulin is in my system? I have more questions, I just wanna take it one at a time.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is a link to a sticky on this forum that gives you the low down on how to use insulin and eat properly.  I used it when I first used insulin last cycle...

http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/31066-almost-pro-guide-insulin-use.html


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

Ive read that, and to be honest it seems like Humulin R is best for beginners cause its easier to control. Sure it hits you quicker but the active life is 6 hours on humalog and 8 on humulin.

Some are telling me to use Humulin 10iu 1.5 hrs Pre workout

So 10iu pre workout 30 mins after injection, consume a blend of 50g simple carbs 50 complex. with a chicken breast..

During workout Ill sip on some Waxy Maze and some other form of simple carbs.

Maybe have a steak after with a sweet potatoe, then consume carbs and protein throughout the rest.

Also ive heard the whole get FAT thing is WAY OVERBLOWN. If your consuming GOOD fats such as nuts and olive oils, people have told me its not a big deal. Its the fast processed shit, fried foods HIGH saturated fat foods etc.

So im sure after the workout eating a few handfulls of trailmix will be ok..

Also my drink during workout will probably consist of some sort of creatine monohydrate.

Hows this look?

I dont go to bed till 3-4 AM every morning so If i took my slin shit around 2-4 id be ok. And I only plan on doing it for Workout days ONLY.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think you'll get the typical "don't do insulin!" Response on this board. While it can kill you, it is actually one of the easiest hormones to manage. Even with humulin-R, which is slower and longer-acting than humalog, you just use a little sugar if you get hypoglycemic.

Imagine if you could deal with tren sides in 5 minutes with a piece of candy?

The trick is not to get fat...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, you can take your shot midafternoon, it will be ok to go to sleep after midnight, no worries.  

On the diet thing, I just wouldn't be scarfing down a couple of whoppers w/ cheese or anything like that post workout.  Just use judgement and common sense and you will be fine.

I started low on the insulin and worked up to 12iu preworkout, but I think 10 would have been just fine for me.  

I checked humulog at both Sam's and Costco, and they are around 125-150 bucks a vial, so next cycle I am gonna stay with humulin r at $20 a vial.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

Theres so many "Theories" I have busted myself. Such as superdrol causing liver destruction.. Like really? I ran superdrol AND anadrol for 10 weeks and my enzymes were raised.. slightly. Not to the death amounts you hear MORONS on the internet talking about all the time.

SO im sure insulin is also a little overblown just like everything else.. Now im not saying that EVERYTHING about insulin is bullshit but im sure there are some people who have thrown their BROknowledge in with it.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

Theres so many "Theories" I have busted myself. Such as superdrol causing liver destruction.. Like really? I ran superdrol AND anadrol for 10 weeks and my enzymes were raised.. slightly. Not to the death amounts you hear MORONS on the internet talking about all the time.

SO im sure insulin is also a little overblown just like everything else.. Now im not saying that EVERYTHING about insulin is bullshit but im sure there are some people who have thrown their BROknowledge in with it.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah, you can take your shot midafternoon, it will be ok to go to sleep after midnight, no worries.
> 
> On the diet thing, I just wouldn't be scarfing down a couple of whoppers w/ cheese or anything like that post workout.  Just use judgement and common sense and you will be fine.
> 
> ...



AWESOME RESPONSES from all of you!!

So sick of the other forums with their "Bro Knowledge". Fuckin finally found an educated forum. Thanks guys!

So heres actually a new protocol I just came up with for my pre workout protocol...

shoot 10ius humulin-r, eat 2 pop tards (70g carbs,0fat), 45mins later drink 500ml of fruit juice (around 60g carbs) and go training. drink 500ml fruit juice again right after training, then eat a solid meal with lots of protein 1 or 2 hours after.

I believe just like AAS, Insulin is another hormone thats OVER exaggerated. Like you said bro, Common sense lol of course I wont be eating cheeseburgers but ill be eating rice chicken and maybe some candy if I ever feel weird/Hypo lol.

Good choice with sticking with the cheaper slin.. 120$ screw that. Ill deal with the extra 2 hour life span lol.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

DNukem said:


> Theres so many "Theories" I have busted myself. Such as superdrol causing liver destruction.. Like really? I ran superdrol AND anadrol for 10 weeks and my enzymes were raised.. slightly. Not to the death amounts you hear MORONS on the internet talking about all the time.
> 
> SO im sure insulin is also a little overblown just like everything else.. Now im not saying that EVERYTHING about insulin is bullshit but im sure there are some people who have thrown their BROknowledge in with it.



I just do a lot of reading and try and filter out the extremism from the facts on the net when learning about AAS and such.  

Just keep a Gatorade or something sugary in the car for the first few times you go to the gym after injecting slin, but other than that if you follow established protocol, you will be fine.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I don't think you'll get the typical "don't do insulin!" Response on this board. While it can kill you, it is actually one of the easiest hormones to manage. Even with humulin-R, which is slower and longer-acting than humalog, you just use a little sugar if you get hypoglycemic.
> 
> Imagine if you could deal with tren sides in 5 minutes with a piece of candy?
> 
> The trick is not to get fat...



Well like you said, IT CAN kill you, but you would have to be a complete idiot to die from it lol...

Hey lets take 10iu and go to bed.. after a workout with NO food... Rofl cmon..

Lol could u imagine someone like that? LOL


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

Also do i NEED to monitor blood sugar or should I be ok.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 2, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I just do a lot of reading and try and filter out the extremism from the facts on the net when learning about AAS and such.
> 
> Just keep a Gatorade or something sugary in the car for the first few times you go to the gym after injecting slin, but other than that if you follow established protocol, you will be fine.



Do this. In fact, get a few of your favorite candy bars and stash them around your life...jacket pocket, glove box, kitchen, desk drawer, wherever. Once in a while when that second, much bigger humulin-R spike comes on around 90 minutes in it hits like a truck and you have only a minute or two to get some sugar before you're shaking and delirious.

This is no bro-science, I've had it happen twice when I was playing it close to try to stay very lean while on insulin. Again, trying not to overstate the risks here, just relaying some experience and what has helped me.

I suggest starting around 4iu and working up by 2iu, logging Carb intake and blood glucose peri-workout until you get to know your reaction.

Yes, you really should monitor BG until you know your reaction.

Lowest I've gone on purpose was 40. Wondered what number I was at when I was shaking uncontrollably...

See pics. BG is on the left side. Check out the drop from 1315 to 1450 on 11/11.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds good ill start at 5iu and no wonder why lol. So if I eat 2 pop tarts 80carbs then keep a Gatorade on me pre workout I should be ok? Here what I wanna do please tell me if it should be tweaked

shoot 5iu novalin-r, eat 2 pop tards (70g carbs,0fat), 45mins later drink 500ml of fruit juice (around 60g carbs) and go training. drink 500ml fruit juice again right after training, then eat a solid meal with lots of protein 1 or 2 hours after.

Walmart gave me novali. NOT humilin but it's R so it's fast


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good safe start. relion-R is exactly the same as Novolin-R, just made for Walmart by Novo-nordisk.

Walmart has the best deal i've found on bg meters. It's a meter that comes with 50 test strips stored right inside and costs $15. All you need extra is prep pads and lancets.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh Im not measuring blood sugar. Gonna go by how I feel since I'm clean bulking Idc how many carbs I consume really.

Also since I'm BULKIG I could just keep my stomach full of carbs no fat lol it's common sense like u said


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

Took my first shot 5iu pre workout, consumed liter of gatorade, made my own drink, Oj and Protein Powder and sipped on it throughout the workout till it was gone took another 5iu PWO. Cooked myself a lean cut beef fillet with 3 baked potatoes NO OIL OR BUTTER. Went outside felt ok for a bit started feeling a little shaky, kind of panic'd but it was easy to control, I ate 2 yogurts and had 2 mouth gulps of syrup..

So in the end i kind of consumed a large amount of carb/sugar today. Gonna have to tweak myself I guess, but hey if im feelin shaky im grabbin the syrup lol. Its right next to me with a banana lol. I feel fine and overall it was an easy exp to overcome. I was wondering if i just kept carbs in my stomach at all times (lowfat), im not cutting so im not worried about carb intake, I go hard when I lift anyways lol.


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 3, 2013)

You should measure blood sugar. If you want use insulin you need to measure blood sugar at least for the the first month.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

butthole69 said:


> You should measure blood sugar. If you want use insulin you need to measure blood sugar at least for the the first month.



I took it pretty well man, my body let me know when I was down on BG, so i just ate some sugar and some protein and I feel fine, if it hits again I have a ProteinCarb Shake right next to me with a banana. So Im not worried at all dude. Slin use is common sense. But everyone is diff, so I guess maybe some should measure.


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes you can't tell, especially with minor hypoglycemia. Also it is common for insulin to have unpredictable curves and have secondary spikes. Remember that hypoglycemia can cause brain damage.

Is it normal for novorapid to act like this?


----------



## butthole69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Also it is just a little tiny jab with a 31g needle. A glucose meter costs $10. If you can handle IM injects EOD there's no reason you can't handle a glucose meter. It is better to be on the safe side. I see no reason not use a meter.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 3, 2013)

butthole69 said:


> Also it is just a little tiny jab with a 31g needle. A glucose meter costs $10. If you can handle IM injects EOD there's no reason you can't handle a glucose meter. It is better to be on the safe side. I see no reason not use a meter.



Additionally, you can fine-tune your Carb intake to match your body's reaction to the slin. You'll also become aware of when you're getting insulin resistant (which you will) and know that you'll have to handle that. Otherwise it's pretty much just a black box.

It's really cheap and easy and the data is extremely valuable. My 2 cents...


----------



## FordFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good luck on slin. For me, the 10 g carbs per 1 iu insulin was way too much. 

But, be careful. I would take pre w/o, gym, then home. One night after gym I made a quick grocery trip. Got carried away talking to old high school buddy and started getting dizzy. By going to grocery store, I threw my timing off. Thankfully I kept some of the glucose tabs with me. No probs then.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 3, 2013)

Man I think I'm gonna finally try log, I've got r now but for my next bulk I may give it a shot.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

butthole69 said:


> Also it is just a little tiny jab with a 31g needle. A glucose meter costs $10. If you can handle IM injects EOD there's no reason you can't handle a glucose meter. It is better to be on the safe side. I see no reason not use a meter.



Severe Hypo causes brain damage, not minor Hypo for the moment, i didnt even go full blown I kept sugars in me and I have candy all round me man LOL so if i feel the slightest bit hypo down goes my OJ and a few sour patch kids. and some protein!


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Additionally, you can fine-tune your Carb intake to match your body's reaction to the slin. You'll also become aware of when you're getting insulin resistant (which you will) and know that you'll have to handle that. Otherwise it's pretty much just a black box.
> 
> It's really cheap and easy and the data is extremely valuable. My 2 cents...



Hmm so using it makes you able to control slin resistance... Thats what Im confused on how to do.. :\ If i were to buy it.

And im also only gonna use it 3x a week. Post workout


----------



## Marshall (Jun 3, 2013)

3x per week you can use forever. There is no worry about resistance. Once you get to know how many carbs work for you in that window, it's as easy as taking a multi vitamin. Good luck, enjoy the benefits !


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 3, 2013)

DNukem said:


> Hmm so using it makes you able to control slin resistance... Thats what Im confused on how to do.. :\ If i were to buy it.
> 
> And im also only gonna use it 3x a week. Post workout



You become aware of your changing insulin resistance and can cut back on the slin or up the weight-based cardio or add metformin or berberine to manipulate it.

3X a week you should be fine. I try doing stuff 3X a week...lasts about a week.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> You become aware of your changing insulin resistance and can cut back on the slin or up the weight-based cardio or add metformin or berberine to manipulate it.
> 
> 3X a week you should be fine. I try doing stuff 3X a week...lasts about a week.



So with metformin I could run 15iu slin daily with no worries of resistance? Damn wish I knew where I could get it

Berberine seems like a plant.. Legal right? Where can I get berberine an how much should I take while slinning and when. Let me know bros


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 3, 2013)

DNukem said:


> So with metformin I could run 15iu slin daily with no worries of resistance? Damn wish I knew where I could get it
> 
> Berberine seems like a plant.. Legal right? Where can I get berberine an how much should I take while slinning and when. Let me know bros



Yes berberine is legal 
    

GlycoX 500 with Berberine HCL 500mg 60 Capsules:Amazon:Grocery & Gourmet [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@411HOFbSxTL
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00628WBZG/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1370269841&sr=1-5&pi=SL75

 and you can find metformin if you search around.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

Would it be bad to take 10iu slin in the am  I ordered berberine.  And 5 iu later PWO?


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 3, 2013)

glad you are researching, asking and starting at a low dose. i personally like humulin R and had great success running it at 12iu 2x a day 2 days a week each shot was 12 hours apart and one was prior to workout and i simply carried a home made brown rice protein drink with glutimine and honey but i also was running a solid cycle and 8iu EOD of Rips. i even think 3 days a week is ok as long as you have off days in between. 


VP


----------



## DNukem (Jun 3, 2013)

vpiedu said:


> glad you are researching, asking and starting at a low dose. i personally like humulin R and had great success running it at 12iu 2x a day 2 days a week each shot was 12 hours apart and one was prior to workout and i simply carried a home made brown rice protein drink with glutimine and honey but i also was running a solid cycle and 8iu EOD of Rips. i even think 3 days a week is ok as long as you have off days in between.
> 
> 
> VP



True that, I found some metformin I just don't know how to use in conjunction with slin


----------



## pieguy (Jun 3, 2013)

I would adjust your intra workout nutrition to better suit your insulin usage. Optimally, you want to use a mix of hydrolysates (casein + whey) or hydro whey if budget is tight. If you can't afford that, then i'd stick to isolate + bcaa/eaa's. 

Here is the best insulin protocol I've seen as of late, designed by Mike Arnold.


45 minutespre-workout: 15 IU Humulin R.

20 minutes pre-workout: 50 grams Branched chain cyclic dextrins. 20 grams non-denatured hydrolyzed protein. 20 grams Glycerol monostearate. 3 grams Leucine. 5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate. 2 grams Beta alanine. 3 grams Taurine. 500 mg Potassium. 1 gram Vitamin C. 

60 minutes after 1stshake: 50 grams Branched chain cyclic dextrins. 20 grams non-denatured hydrolyzed protein. 3 grams Leucine. 5 grams Micronized creatine. 2 grams Beta alanine. 3 grams Taurine. 

60 minutes after 2ndshake (the workout will likely be finished bynow): 50grams Branched chain cyclic dextrins. 20 grams non-denatured hydrolyzed protein. 3 grams Leucine. 


Personally, i dumbed it down due to excessive costs and pin 45min preworkout, then sip on a shake of 100g dextrose, 50g hydro whey, 5g leucine, 10g creatine. I eat a low fat meal 2 hours before working out and after working out, eat anther low fat meal.

You can add glutamine to any insulin protocol to reduce the amount of carbohydrates you need because glutamine regulates blood sugar levels. So if you're trying to keep carbs lower, add 10-15g of glutamine to a shake and try 7g/iu and then 5g/iu of bcd's or dextrose.


----------



## zoey101fan (Jun 3, 2013)

seems like you know what you're doing pretty well.

no need to slam a coke with an injection of R.  It really doesn't start to kick in hard until 1-1.5 hours after you inject.

Also, you are correct about the fat thing in that it has been way blown out of proportion.  Don't be afraid to eat lean meats or whole eggs while the slin is active.  Definitley try to eat lower fat, but no-fat is definitely not necessary.

I've also never noticed resistance even on 45iu's per day.  But then again, i only run it for like 2 months tops.

also I tried to get in about 2000 calories during the active life of the slin.  If you're on all day, you can just kindof eat a normal, low-fat diet.


----------



## zoey101fan (Jun 3, 2013)

pieguy said:


> I would adjust your intra workout nutrition to better suit your insulin usage. Optimally, you want to use a mix of hydrolysates (casein + whey) or hydro whey if budget is tight. If you can't afford that, then i'd stick to isolate + bcaa/eaa's.
> 
> Here is the best insulin protocol I've seen as of late, designed by Mike Arnold.
> 
> ...



from one guy with two posts to another....


this is shit.  you need some real food with insulin.  If you wanna make big gains, you also need alot of food with insulin.  all that creatine and bcaa's ain't gonna help you


----------



## pieguy (Jun 3, 2013)

zoey101fan said:


> from one guy with two posts to another....
> 
> 
> this is shit.  you need some real food with insulin.  If you wanna make big gains, you also need alot of food with insulin.  all that creatine and bcaa's ain't gonna help you



This is strictly the pre-workout protocol and optimizing it. I slam tons of food, with relatively low fat with two other 15iu shots throughout the day, so I hear you. But in terms of maximizing intra-workout slin, this is it. John Meadows recommends pretty much the same thing with his line of products (BCCD'S + hydrolysates). 

This is humulin-R, and I made no mention of the post-workout meal or any nutrition after two shakes, so you're jumping to conclusions kinda.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 4, 2013)

I suggest you eat a meal or shake  30 minutes prior to the pre workout pin so you arent playing carb catch up if hypo was to take .and suggest 5iu a day only for a week to see how insulin resistant you are bro .I can take 5 on empty stomach and be woozey and sick then super tired..just how my body is.

Usually 10gram Carb per iu


----------



## DNukem (Jun 4, 2013)

This forum is awesome, thank you guys!

I have found that in the past few days Ive been using it ive already grown (most likely glycogen storage in the muscle).

This is what Ive been doing mostly...

1 shot of Nov-R: eat the poptarts right after

Wait 45 mins, drink a glass of OJ

While Training: Sip on Dextrose and Protein Creatine Shake.

Post Workout- 8oz chicken breast with 3 baked potatoes

Then after that I kinda just eat what I want, if anything I look leaner.




Also another question... Can i take Humulin R twice a day? I wanted to do 7iu in the morning drink a protein shake with some oatmeal.. Wait an hour and eat eggs with some toast and a banana or something and carry honey with me like I do.

THEN shoot it Preworkout (4-5 hrs after morning shot)


Would this work? Or benefit in anyway?

I hate using slin POST, does nothing for me, i really feel slin working pre workout.

STATS
5'11
I was 185 now Im 193.. I gained 8lbs in 3 days of using Slin AND i look leaner. 
Arms: 20 with a pump (No joke I can prove this lol)


----------



## DNukem (Jun 4, 2013)

Also to increase insulin sensitivity i heard taking large doses of ALA can help this?


----------



## pieguy (Jun 4, 2013)

You can take humulin R three times a day easily. Some days if I know i'm beat after two days of solid training, I do 7AM, 12PM, 5PM with 15iu each time. Takes a lot of carbs throughout the day to sustain that kind of slin use tho.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 4, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> You become aware of your changing insulin resistance and can cut back on the slin or up the weight-based cardio or add metformin or berberine to manipulate it.
> 
> 3X a week you should be fine. I try doing stuff 3X a week...lasts about a week.



^^^ boy were you right..

I am training 5x a week, so ill be using it 5x a week lol. With saturday and sunday off completely...

gonna go for 20iu a day (10 split in 2), my body reacts to 10 well, i dont even go hypo, jsut a lil tired and shaky but a yogurt fixes it up! lol


----------



## DNukem (Jun 4, 2013)

pieguy said:


> You can take humulin R three times a day easily. Some days if I know i'm beat after two days of solid training, I do 7AM, 12PM, 5PM with 15iu each time. Takes a lot of carbs throughout the day to sustain that kind of slin use tho.



You ran slin 3x a day EVERYDAY?

I was gonna do 20iu a day 5 days a week and 2 off.


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 4, 2013)

DNukem said:


> You ran slin 3x a day EVERYDAY?
> 
> I was gonna do 20iu a day 5 days a week and 2 off.



I've done three times a day with humalog but I found 2x to be better for myself. Once with breakfast then once with training.


----------



## pieguy (Jun 4, 2013)

No, 3x daily everyday would be a bad idea. I limit myself to 3 times weekly. Any more then that and insulin sensitivity takes a dive. 

I throw in DNP cuts every 8-10 weeks to increase insulin sensivity and to undo some of the fat gain that is hard to avoid on slin if you're not perfect with nutrition or running a good hgh dose.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 4, 2013)

pieguy said:


> No, 3x daily everyday would be a bad idea. I limit myself to 3 times weekly. Any more then that and insulin sensitivity takes a dive.
> 
> I throw in DNP cuts every 8-10 weeks to increase insulin sensivity and to undo some of the fat gain that is hard to avoid on slin if you're not perfect with nutrition or running a good hgh dose.



Idk man, I eat whatever and I am getting leaner on slin but I'm also runnig alot of tren. I think 2x daily for 5 days on 2 off would be ok


----------



## nothuman (Jun 4, 2013)

DNukem said:


> I have done my research on Slin and I have been using AAS for quite some time. I know Insulin can kill me, fully aware.
> 
> Just wanna make sure I have this down right, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT. I am going to do insulin regardless this is what I have layed out so far..
> 
> ...



Exactly. I didn't eat all that clean when I used it unless it was still active in my body. Once it's no longer active, then you can go ahead with your cheat meals or whatever. I gained zero fat and all the bloat went away once I stopped and lowered to a cruise dosage of AAS and hgh


----------



## pieguy (Jun 4, 2013)

DNukem said:


> Idk man, I eat whatever and I am getting leaner on slin but I'm also runnig alot of tren. I think 2x daily for 5 days on 2 off would be ok



Tren's kind of a game changer. You can get away with a lot if your dose is high enough.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 4, 2013)

pieguy said:


> Tren's kind of a game changer. You can get away with a lot if your dose is high enough.



50mg daily of tren keeps me lean and sweating all fuckin night, and i piss like a race horse at night like 3 times, like i had drank 3 gallons of water before bed lol.

The androgens are drying me haha.

Anywho, So i just ate a sub sandwich about an hour ago, im stoned now so ill prob train about 6:00pm chest day. 10iu hour before workout, got a bunch of amino acids and dextrose and creatine, will sip on it through the workout. Gonna be fun . Oh and may I add that it makes u train like an animal


----------



## DNukem (Jun 5, 2013)

So question.. Is HGH needed to achieve a freaky look? Or would it more-so be large amounts of insulin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

DNukem said:


> I took it pretty well man, my body let me know when I was down on BG, so i just ate some sugar and some protein and I feel fine, if it hits again I have a ProteinCarb Shake right next to me with a banana. So Im not worried at all dude. Slin use is common sense. But everyone is diff, so I guess maybe some should measure.




Not the best idea to go off how you feel over a bg monitor, some people will feel hypo at 4.0 some closer to 3.0 if you go down to 2.0 you will black out and fit, possibly in a coma. My mates been a diabetic since birth and she still has problems now and again, her las fit she bit 4 holes in her tonuge.


If you go unconcious and fit then you won't come round till your arrive at hospital and they bring you round, my mate was fiting for 30mins. 

I read another post saying you should keep your bg at 8.0 or above when using slin. So letting it drop to 3-4 and feeling hypo before consuming more carbs is the wrong idea and playing with fire.

Once hypo fully kicks in it will linger even after consuming large amounts of carbs, its far better to get your bg up to 8 and hold it there from the start then allowing your bg to drop to 3-4 and have to eat huge amounts to get it back up basicly fighting against the slin to get bg up is a lot harder, hypo can linger for hours once its kicked in even after carbs so its best to avoid it, it will freak you out.

When I went hypo I I couldn't concentrate, my vision was scattered and cloudy, noise and voices realy irratated me I just wanted to curl up in a ball, I vomited all my pwo shakes and food up from the panic. Its not somewere you want to go its the werst feeling you can get tbh, horrible. And knowing you have slin in you that's still active for hours will frighten the shit out of you. That day I threw my slin out thinking FUK THAT!..... Then I bought some more a few month later to give it another go lol. 

Imo 5iu or below you will be fine without a bg monitor but over 5iu its a must.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

DNukem said:


> So question.. Is HGH needed to achieve a freaky look? Or would it more-so be large amounts of insulin




Hgh is just the icing on the cake you can use more slin with hgh since hgh makes you hyperglycemia and slin makes you hypoglycemia so they work together to allow you to use a higher dose of each with less sides then taking anyone at that dose alone.

Hgh helps a lot with the muscle shape and look and also your skin etc, its not a mass builder just makes you look good and works well with slin. Big slin and aas doses will make you a mass freak, not hgh. The name 'Growth' is very missleading its not why the freaks are freaks, aas and slin are.


----------



## DNukem (Jun 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hgh is just the icing on the cake you can use more slin with hgh since hgh makes you hyperglycemia and slin makes you hypoglycemia so they work together to allow you to use a higher dose of each with less sides then taking anyone at that dose alone.
> 
> Hgh helps a lot with the muscle shape and look and also your skin etc, its not a mass builder just makes you look good and works well with slin. Big slin and aas doses will make you a mass freak, not hgh. The name 'Growth' is very missleading its not why the freaks are freaks, aas and slin are.



I believe you need to run slin year round to achieve the huge results @ 30iu a day.

Also I ran 15iu a day today preworkout with no problems. My body tolerates it well.

So if growth isnt NEEDED then I will save my money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeh its not needed tbh, only if your at top level will it be werth it tbh.

And running slin year round is a bad idea, if 8weeks on gave me unstable bg for 1-2weeks then staying on for a year will mess you up badly. 4wk on 4wek off is the normal and safe so iv been lead to believe.


Do you know any guys who use slin 365days per year? I'd be interested in hearing there experience on that is possible


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 7, 2013)

pieguy said:


> I would adjust your intra workout nutrition to better suit your insulin usage. Optimally, you want to use a mix of hydrolysates (casein + whey) or hydro whey if budget is tight. If you can't afford that, then i'd stick to isolate + bcaa/eaa's.
> 
> Here is the best insulin protocol I've seen as of late, designed by Mike Arnold.
> 
> ...



This protocol is a bit much in the way of splitting hairs to a degree of minutia.

I can see validity in all of it, but if you simplified this I highly doubt you'd see diminished results or results that fall far from following this protocol perfectly.

I know people who have their "slin protocol" dialed in like this and they don't seem to do any better than those who follow a more rudimentary and standard approach.


----------

